# 9.0 Beta3 - kldload if_bwn crash



## Caisleain (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have 9.0 Beta3 (64 Bit) installed on a Compaq 615 laptop.

Loading the driver if_bwn either via rc.conf or calling kldload directly causes the system to go into a state where only a power off will get it to reboot.

Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2011)

Does it help to load the firmware (net/bwn-firmware-kmod) first?


----------



## KNOStic (Oct 16, 2011)

I know this one INTIMATELY and filed PR's on it a long while ago while Jeung was handling all this. The problem is in /usr/src/sys/dev/siba/siba_bwn.c ... Definitions exist for chipsets NOT supported by bwn and are marked as "unknown" in the definition. Remove those and recompile, problem solved. I gave up a while ago on getting this fixed and so have to modify siba_bwn.c by hand every time there's new source.  

In the source, do this:


```
} siba_devices[] = {

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4301, "Broadcom BCM4301 802.11b Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4306, "Unknown" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4307, "Broadcom BCM4307 802.11b Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4311, "Broadcom BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4312,

	  "Broadcom BCM4312 802.11a/b/g Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4315, "Broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4318, "Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4319,

	  "Broadcom BCM4318 802.11a/b/g Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4320, "Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4321, "Broadcom BCM4306 802.11a Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4324,

	  "Broadcom BCM4309 802.11a/b/g Wireless" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4325, "Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless" }

/*	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4328, "Unknown" },  <----------------------------- comment these out!

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x4329, "Unknown" },

	{ PCI_VENDOR_BROADCOM, 0x432b, "Unknown" } */

};
```

Don't forget to remove the comma after the 0x4325 line to fix the nesting. Compile, problem solved.


----------

